# Tardis on alloy wheels?



## m4tty_g (Jul 4, 2006)

Good afternoon all!:wave: 

Is it o.k to spray Tardis on alloy wheels?, as my alloys seem to be covered in tar spots that wont come off, even when i try AG tar remover......

cheers.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah seems safe enough. People on here seem to use Wheel Brightener or similar first, then use tardis.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got loads of Tar on mine. Might try tardis aswell.

Does it need diluting


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

dooby scoo said:


> I've got loads of Tar on mine. Might try tardis aswell.
> 
> Does it need diluting


I bought 5L today and was told to apply it neat.


----------



## m4tty_g (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks, will use it sparingly on the wheels.

cheers


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

i use wheel brightner first then use tardis on left overs does a good job 

tough bits may need claying


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

m4tty_g said:


> thanks, will use it sparingly on the wheels.
> 
> cheers


Matty

No need to apply 'sparingly' - spray on and let it work for c.1 minute then wipe off with an old MF If the tar is still there give it another spray.

For the more stubborn marks spray onto the cloth and gently rub the offending mark or use a clay bar!

Just make sure you don't breath it in - strong stuff!!

CM


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Dredd123 said:


> I bought 5L today and was told to apply it neat.


Can I ask where you went for your AST mate and how much you paid ?
Craig.


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Go easy with it around your wheel balancing weights if they are glued on...:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Tip - dont let it lay to long because it will dry white.

Result for me was hand polish with Jeffs prime acrylic, which was hard work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

craig79 said:


> Can I ask where you went for your AST mate and how much you paid ?
> Craig.


Hi,

Got mine from the local Auto Smart rep. Paid £13 :thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Where do you find your AutoSmart rep?

Im in cannock ?


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

makemecleaner said:


> Where do you find your AutoSmart rep?
> 
> Im in cannock ?


Fill in your details on the link below and they will forward the details of your nearest rep onto you, then you can arrange a time for them to visit you.

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/SalesEnquiry.htm


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

tardis will work fine my fav product for eating tar


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought it would be better to resurrect a thread (for future searchers) than start my own. Apologies if this is not the right thing to do. But I'm wondering about tardis to get rid of black spots on my Audi alloys (which are presumably covered by some sort of lacquer) that hadnt been washed for a year. I asked a question here recently and got some really good advice so have ordered iron x and will be using a clay bar to get rid of remaining brake dust (or maybe they're tar spots who knows?) from my alloys but more reading and researching leads me to believe I should use a tar remover too. Tardis seems to get the most votes.

However people have also suggested WD40 and white spirit. Indeed wd40 and tardis both contain significant amounts of white spirit. 

So my question is this: is white spirit/tardis safe to use on alloys? Won't it strip the lacquer or something? All I know is that white spirit is some pretty hardcore stuff!!

EDIT: actually sorry I've just seen a more up to date thread I've asked the same question in.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Tardis will be fine on alloys. Make sure you rinse thoroughly afterwards an don't leave on to long!


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

JimTT said:


> Go easy with it around your wheel balancing weights if they are glued on...:thumb:


Ive got a small collection of wheel weights now - Luckly the tyre place replaces them for free when they "suddenly fall off"


----------

